# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية برمجة المؤشرات واكسبرتات التداول - Experts Advisor EA أرشيف مؤشرات اكسبرتات الفوركس المميزة.  مؤشر قوي جدا -للتجربة-  بعد صمت دام لأيام .. الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## farooq

فكرة وبرمجة 
Farooq && Mohsen 
المؤشر مازال قيد التطوير والتجربة وهذه النسخة هي الافضل للآن   ميزة المؤشر:
- يعطيك نقاط دخول ممتازة جدا (من بداية الترند)
- قلة الاشارات الخاطئة   المشاكل التي تواجهنا في المؤشر الى الان:
- قلة عدد الاشارات(يوجد نسخ باشارات كثيرة ولكنها كانت على حساب دقة الدخول)    ملاحظات:
-عند ظهور الاشارة فالاشارة ثابتة لا تتغير
-الاشارة لا تظهر مباشرة على الشمعة بل تنتظر السعر ليتحرك في الشمعة التالية
 عدة نقاط باتجاه الصفقة ثم تظهر وهذه النقطة ساشرحها في مشاركات لاحقة
-الاشارات قليلة لذلك يفضل استخدامه على اكثر من زوج واكثر من فريم
-المتوقع ان يكون الفريم الافضل لاستخدامه هو فريمات الدايلي والويكلي والمونثلي
- المتوقع ان يكون افضل زوج هو الباوند دولار   التجربة فقط على الديمو 
لا تحرمونا من مشاركاتكم واضافاتكم

----------


## سمير صيام

بارك الله فيكم اخى فاروق محسن 
وان شاء الله يكون مؤشر قوى ومتابعينه معاكم

----------


## Amer133

مشكور وجاري التجربة وانشاء الله موفق

----------


## khaled_S

مشكووور جدا يا فارووق
استغربت كتير اول لما لقيتك بنتزل مؤشر لان موقفك معرووف من المؤشرات
بس اكيد مؤشر قوى لانه غير موقفك

----------


## esam 123

شكرا اخى الحبيب

----------


## khaled_S

شكله جااامد موووت بفظاعه
همسه:يعتمد على التشبعات وشموع الانعكاس؟؟

----------


## khaled_S

بحث على كل ازواج العملات على الميتا تريد على فريمات 15 دقيقه والنص والساعه والاربع ساعات والديلى
لم الاقى اى اشاره
هيكون المتابعه صعبه بالطريقه دى
عشان كده ياريت حد من الاخوه تركيب جرس وكده عشان المتابعه

----------


## [email protected]

شكرا اخي فاروق تحت التجربه  بالتوفيق عزيزي  :Good:

----------


## ashrafnajo

شكراً اخي فاروق و جزاك الله كل خير, سأجرب هذا المؤشر. و ادعيلك بالتوفيق في كل حياتك.

----------


## Spacer5

احلى هدية من صديقى العزيز جدا فاروق  :Eh S(7):  
مبسوط انى شفتك وعارف انك مشغول الفترة دى .. ربنا يعينك 
ان شاء الله يكون نتائجه مربحة ... هانزله واجربه ان شاء الله :Good:

----------


## farooq

> بارك الله فيكم اخى فاروق محسن 
> وان شاء الله يكون مؤشر قوى ومتابعينه معاكم

 ان شاء الله يكون قوي فعلا
واتمنى ان لا تحرمنا من ملاحظاتك ومشاركاتك   

> مشكور وجاري التجربة وانشاء الله موفق

 شكرا لمرورك اخي امير وبالتوفيق للجميع   

> مشكووور جدا يا فارووق
> استغربت كتير اول لما لقيتك بنتزل مؤشر لان موقفك معرووف من المؤشرات
> بس اكيد مؤشر قوى لانه غير موقفك

 لاني عندما ابحث عن جميع المؤشرات اراها تعتمد على قواعد ثابتة والقواعد الثابتة في هذا 
السوق لا تفيد فالسوق تتغير طبيعته باستمرار لذلك تجد دائما اغلب المؤشرات تتباين نتائجها
من فترة لاخرى..اما بالنسبة لهذا المؤشر ففكرته بعيدة تماما ولم اجد فكرة مشابهة في المنتديات
الاجنبية او العربية وياخذ في الحسبان التغيرات التي تطرأ على حركة الازواج   

> شكرا اخى الحبيب

 شكرا لمرورك يا غالي   

> شكله جااامد موووت بفظاعه
> همسه:يعتمد على التشبعات وشموع الانعكاس؟؟

 ان شاء الله مؤشر قوي ومازال قيد التطوير .. الى الآن لم ينفذ سوى 15% من اللي براسي  :Asvc:  
همسة: الشموع الانعكاسية نعم تدخل فيه وهي جزء منه اما التشبعات فلا وهي فكرة جميلة ساجربها ان شاء الله    

> بحث على كل ازواج العملات على الميتا تريد على فريمات 15 دقيقه والنص والساعه والاربع ساعات والديلى
> لم الاقى اى اشاره
> هيكون المتابعه صعبه بالطريقه دى
> عشان كده ياريت حد من الاخوه تركيب جرس وكده عشان المتابعه

 اكيد في مشكلة عندك او في النسخة التي ارفقتها ..ارجو ان تتأكد من الامر 
بكل الاحوال ساقوم بطرح الفرص على فريم الدايلي لعدة ازواج اليوم ..يمكنك المقارنة   

> شكرا اخي فاروق تحت التجربه  بالتوفيق عزيزي

 شكرا لك ياغالي على مرورك العطر   

> شكراً اخي فاروق و جزاك الله كل خير, سأجرب هذا المؤشر. و ادعيلك بالتوفيق في كل حياتك.

 بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله
واشكرك على مرورك ومشاركتك ياغالي   

> احلى هدية من صديقى العزيز جدا فاروق  
> مبسوط انى شفتك وعارف انك مشغول الفترة دى .. ربنا يعينك 
> ان شاء الله يكون نتائجه مربحة ... هانزله واجربه ان شاء الله

  احلى احمد والله عمنشتقلك يارجل  :Eh S(7):  
ان شاء الله الخطوة الاولى في المؤشر تدل على نتائج جميلة 
تحية لك اخي الغالي

----------


## farooq

> فكرة وبرمجة 
> Farooq && Mohsen 
> المؤشر مازال قيد التطوير والتجربة وهذه النسخة هي الافضل للآن   ميزة المؤشر:
> - يعطيك نقاط دخول ممتازة جدا (من بداية الترند)
> - قلة الاشارات الخاطئة   المشاكل التي تواجهنا في المؤشر الى الان:
> - قلة عدد الاشارات(يوجد نسخ باشارات كثيرة ولكنها كانت على حساب دقة الدخول)    ملاحظات:
> -عند ظهور الاشارة فالاشارة ثابتة لا تتغير
> -الاشارة لا تظهر مباشرة على الشمعة بل تنتظر السعر ليتحرك في الشمعة التالية
>  عدة نقاط باتجاه الصفقة ثم تظهر وهذه النقطة ساشرحها في مشاركات لاحقة
> ...

 بالنسبة لطريقة عمل المؤشر 
فالمؤشر يقوم باعطاء اشارات دخول عن طريق سهم احمر يدل على الهبوط او سهم اخضر يدل على الصعود 
ولا يقوم باعطاء اشارات خروج معاكسة 
ويوجد كثير من الاحيان اعطى اشارات دخول قوية جدا جدا والامثلة في المرفقات وهي بعض الاشارات
ويوجد منها الكثير

----------


## khaled_S

متابع يا فاروق

----------


## farooq

امثلة  -2-

----------


## وليد الحلو

ايه يا عسل  انت محلل فنى جامد و جايبلى مؤشر  :Angry Smile:  مخصوم منك 10 نقط  :Big Grin:   اى حاجة منك مميزة بأذن الله  :Eh S(7):   ودى و تقديرى

----------


## Dr_nono

اخي الفاضل 
جميع الامثلة اللي وضعتها علي الفريم الاسبوعي او اليومي هل تم تجربته علي الفريمات الاصغر مثل الساعة او الاربع ساعات  تحياتي

----------


## farooq

> ايه يا عسل  انت محلل فنى جامد و جايبلى مؤشر  مخصوم منك 10 نقط   اى حاجة منك مميزة بأذن الله   ودى و تقديرى

    :Big Grin:  
المؤشر انعمل على شوية افكار تحليل فني لا تزعل ياغالي :Teeth Smile:  
وان شاء الله قريبا مؤشر المستويات القوية ومؤشر يكشف الانماط وقوتها  :Asvc:  
تحية لك ياغالي ولا تحرمنا من ملاحظاتك    

> اخي الفاضل 
> جميع الامثلة اللي وضعتها علي الفريم الاسبوعي او اليومي هل تم تجربته علي الفريمات الاصغر مثل الساعة او الاربع ساعات  
> تحياتي

     المشكلة بفريمات الاربع ساعات واصغر ان الحركات العشوائية للسعر تكتر ويصير صعب 
ضبط الحركة وايضا اختلاف الحجم والسيولة بشكل كبير بين الشموع ايضا يعملنا مشاكل  
هذا ماعدا ان الاخبار والبيانات يصير تأثيرها كبير على الشارت والحركة  
بكل الاحوال من عدة ايام احاول ان اجد طريقة للحصول على اشارات قوية على  
الفريمات الصغيرة وان شاء الله اضعه هنا في حالة وصلت لنتيجة مرضية 
تحية لك واشكرك على مشاركتك

----------


## ماجد كو

مشكور اخي فاروق وجزاك الله خيرا على ماذا يعتمد المؤشر لتحديد الدخول وبانتظار المؤشر على فريمات صغيره كالساعه والاربع ساعات والنصف ساعه وتسلم وتسلمممممممون جميعا .

----------


## CJA

GBP/JPY
Buy @ 229.40
   GBP/USD
Buy @ 2.0680
المؤشر ممتاز اخ فاروق و طبعا مع التطوير المشكور عليه سيكون ممتاز

----------


## CJA

تم اغلاق الباوند /ين عند 
231.10
+170 نقطة :Boxing:

----------


## farooq

*ساقوم ان شاء الله بعمل احصائية للاشارات ودقتها وكم تحرك السعر لصالح الاشارة 
فريم الدايلي من بداية 2003 الى الآن 
فريم الويكلي من بداية 2000 الى الآن 
نبدأ بالباوند دولار  
فريم الدايلي يوجد عندي 9 اشارات جميعها صحيحة ونسبة النجاح كانت 100% 
تحرك فيها السعر لاكثر من 3600 نقطة لصالح هذه الاشارات 
فريم الويكلي لم اجد اي اشارة *

----------


## farooq

*اليورو دولار  
فريم الدايلي اعطى  12 اشارة  
8 صحيحة
4 خاطئة 
فريم الويكلي اعطى 3 اشارات صحيحة 
المجموع 11 اشارة صحيحة و4 اشارات خاطئة بنسبة نجاح 73% 
تحرك السعر فيها على اشارات الدايلي اكثر من 3400 نقطة (الاشارات الصحيحة) 
على الويكلي اعطى اشارات قوية جدا الاولى كانت انعكاس تاريخي استمر الصعود بعدها عامين لاكثر من 3500 نقطة 
الثانية تحرك فيها قرابة 600 نقطة
والثالثة قرابة 750 نقطة*

----------


## farooq

*-تتمة اليورو دولار- 
اشارات الويكلي*

----------


## farooq

> مشكور اخي فاروق وجزاك الله خيرا على ماذا يعتمد المؤشر لتحديد الدخول وبانتظار المؤشر على فريمات صغيره كالساعه والاربع ساعات والنصف ساعه وتسلم وتسلمممممممون جميعا .

 والله هو الفكرة انه يكشف المناطق اللي يدخل منها صناع السوق  :Big Grin:  
والى حد ما نجح الى نسبة كبيرة في تحديد مناطق قاتلة 
بالنسبة على ماذا يعتمد فالاعتماد على شكل الترند ونمط حركة الزوج بالفترة السابقة مع شكل الشموع المتكونة وحجمها   
شاكر لك مشاركتك ومرورك العطر

----------


## farooq

> GBP/JPY
> Buy @ 229.40
>    GBP/USD
> Buy @ 2.0680
> المؤشر ممتاز اخ فاروق و طبعا مع التطوير المشكور عليه سيكون ممتاز

 -المؤشر الحالي يصلح لفريمات الدايلي والويكلي والمونثلي ويوجد تباين في النتائج من زوج لاخر  
-في الايام القادمة ساحاول التركيز على اصدار نسخة لفريمات صغيرة مثل الربع ساعة واحاول 
اقلل من الاشارات الخاطئة للحصول على نتائج قوية

----------


## farooq

> تم اغلاق الباوند /ين عند 
> 231.10
> +170 نقطة

 على فكرة عندي شوية اختلاف في الاشارات 
هي احدى مشاكل الفريمات الصغيرة والميتاتريدر بشكل عام

----------


## farooq

> ملاحظات:   -الاشارة لا تظهر مباشرة على الشمعة بل تنتظر السعر ليتحرك في الشمعة التالية
>  عدة نقاط باتجاه الصفقة ثم تظهر وهذه النقطة ساشرحها في مشاركات لاحقة

 بالنسبة للكلام في الاعلى فاقصد به ان الاشارة لا تظهر مباشرة بل ينتظر المؤشر الشمعة التالية 
حتى تتحرك قليلا باتجاه الاشارة (من 15 ل40 نقطة تقريبا على فريم الدايلي) 
ثم يظهر الاشارة على الشمعة الاصلية  
في المرفقات شارت لهذه الفرصة وشرح للحظة التي ظهر عندها السهم 
طبعا اذا ظهر السهم فيثبت ولا يتبدل او يتغير

----------


## farooq

قمت باحصاء الاشارات على عدة ازواج وكانت النتائج كالتالي 
USDCAD 
على الدايلي والويكلي
11 اشارة صحيحة
5 اشارات خاطئة
نسبة النجاح 
68%
تحرك في بعض الفرص الاف النقاط  
NZDUSD 
على الدايلي 
7 اشارات صحيحة
اشارة خاطئة
على الويكلي لم يظهر اشارات
نسبة النجاح
87% 
USDCHF 
على الدايلي والويكلي
5اشارات صحيحة
اشارة خاطئة
نسبة النجاح
83% 
الفرص والشارتات في المرفقات

----------


## farooq

بالامس فتحت حساب ديمو لتجريب المؤشر 
وقمت بالدخول في ثلاث فرص على فريم الويكلي 
وساتابع الفرص ان شاء الله في هذا الموضوع 
الفرص  
- بيع على الاسترالي دولار 
- شراء على الدولار كندي
- شراء على اليورو كندي

----------


## سمير صيام

> بالامس فتحت حساب ديمو لتجريب المؤشر 
> وقمت بالدخول في ثلاث فرص على فريم الويكلي 
> وساتابع الفرص ان شاء الله في هذا الموضوع 
> الفرص  
> - بيع على الاسترالي دولار 
> - شراء على الدولار كندي
> - شراء على اليورو كندي

 اخى فاروق انا رايى يكون التجربة على فريم يومى لانه اغلب اللى هيدخل هيدخل عليه ويقدر يطبقه على الحقيقى لكن على الاسبوعى سيكون التطبيق شبه محال لانه استوب الاسبوعى لن يتحمله اغلب الحسابات الموجودة

----------


## farooq

> اخى فاروق انا رايى يكون التجربة على فريم يومى لانه اغلب اللى هيدخل هيدخل عليه ويقدر يطبقه على الحقيقى لكن على الاسبوعى سيكون التطبيق شبه محال لانه استوب الاسبوعى لن يتحمله اغلب الحسابات الموجودة

 ان شاء الله ساتابع الفرص على اليومي والاسبوعي معا 
واتمنى ان لا يدخل احد على الحقيقي مهما كانت النتائج مغرية حتى نتأكد منه تماما وانا سادخل ديمو فقط 
بالنسبة لفرص الاسبوعي اخي سمير فانا ساحاول ان يكون من اعادة اختبار مناطق دعم ومقاومة 
حتى لا يعكس السعر علينا لعدد نقاط كبير قبل التوجه للهدف 
وممكن اخذ الاشارة كاتجاه قادم فقط يتم المضاربة عليه من خلال الفريمات الصغيرة   
بالنسبة لفرص اليوم فالنتيجة كانت مبشرة بالخير مع بداية الاختبار ودخولنا كان من اشارات قوية  
الحصيلة اليوم كانت +750 من الثلاث فرص التي دخلناها ومازالت قيد التداول 
بالتوفيق

----------


## farooq

> بالامس فتحت حساب ديمو لتجريب المؤشر 
> وقمت بالدخول في ثلاث فرص على فريم الويكلي 
> وساتابع الفرص ان شاء الله في هذا الموضوع 
> الفرص  
> - بيع على الاسترالي دولار 
> - شراء على الدولار كندي
> - شراء على اليورو كندي

 الى الآن النتائج جميلة ومبشرة بالخير مع اول ثلاث صفقات تجريبية 
النتيجة للآن +800 نقطة من الثلاث عمليات خلال يومين   
بالنسبة لتطبيق اشارات المؤشر على شارت الاربع ساعات او الساعة فاعتقد اني وجدت الحل 
والحل قادم خلال الايام القادمة ان شاء الله  
اكرر  على عدم الدخول بحساب حقيقي في الوقت الحال مهما كانت النتائج جيدة

----------


## khaled_S

مبروووك يا فارووق باشا المؤشر شكله مثير

----------


## wajdyss

> الى الآن النتائج جميلة ومبشرة بالخير مع اول ثلاث صفقات تجريبية  النتيجة للآن +800 نقطة من الثلاث عمليات خلال يومين    بالنسبة لتطبيق اشارات المؤشر على شارت الاربع ساعات او الساعة فاعتقد اني وجدت الحل  والحل قادم خلال الايام القادمة ان شاء الله   اكرر على عدم الدخول بحساب حقيقي في الوقت الحال مهما كانت النتائج جيدة

 جزاك الله كل خير   وألف مبروك  وبإنتظار مؤشر الاربع ساعات

----------


## karamoff

شكرا لك اخي 
المؤشر تحت التجريب

----------


## farooq

*بعد احصائية لاشارات المؤشر على فريم اليومي والاسبوعي كانت هذه الازواج هي الافضل  
ومتوسط نسبة نجاح الاشارات كان 80% من مجموع الاشارات الكلي 
الازواج  
GBP/USD
EUR/USD
USD/CHF
NZD/USD
AUD/USD
USD/CAD
EUR/CAD
EUR/AUD
GBP/CHF*

----------


## farooq

> مبروووك يا فارووق باشا المؤشر شكله مثير

 الله يبارك فيك اخي خالد

----------


## farooq

> جزاك الله كل خير   وألف مبروك  وبإنتظار مؤشر الاربع ساعات

 اهلا بك اخي وشكرا لمرورك الكريم

----------


## farooq

> شكرا لك اخي 
> المؤشر تحت التجريب

 اهلا بك اخي وان شاء الله نجربه مع بعض

----------


## khaled_S

ممكن يا فاروق باشا تبقى تركبله جرس

----------


## farooq

> ممكن يا فاروق باشا تبقى تركبله جرس

 ان شاء الله اليوم او غدا يكون جاهز

----------


## farooq

> بالامس فتحت حساب ديمو لتجريب المؤشر 
> وقمت بالدخول في ثلاث فرص على فريم الويكلي 
> وساتابع الفرص ان شاء الله في هذا الموضوع  
> الفرص  
> - بيع على الاسترالي دولار 
> - شراء على الدولار كندي
> - شراء على اليورو كندي

  

> الى الآن النتائج جميلة ومبشرة بالخير مع اول ثلاث صفقات تجريبية 
> النتيجة للآن +800 نقطة من الثلاث عمليات خلال يومين   
> بالنسبة لتطبيق اشارات المؤشر على شارت الاربع ساعات او الساعة فاعتقد اني وجدت الحل 
> والحل قادم خلال الايام القادمة ان شاء الله  
> اكرر على عدم الدخول بحساب حقيقي في الوقت الحال مهما كانت النتائج جيدة

 بعد اسبوع على فتح الصفقات 
النتيجة للآن  +300 نقطة على الاسترالي دولار +560 نقطة على اليورو كندي  +270 نقطة على الدولار كندي 
بمجموع +1130 نقطة للآن 
مازلنا نتابع الفرص والمؤشر ان شاء الله ولا يوجد اشارات جديدة لغاية الآن

----------


## علاءالدين

ما شاء الله  اللهم صلي على سيدنا  محمد وعلى اله واصحابة اجمعين  فعلا مؤشر رائع  
في رايك واثناء افتتاحك لهذه الصفقات ما هو مقدار الاستوب الذي تنصح به 100 - 200-50- اقل 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## farooq

> ما شاء الله  اللهم صلي على سيدنا  محمد وعلى اله واصحابة اجمعين  فعلا مؤشر رائع  
> في رايك واثناء افتتاحك لهذه الصفقات ما هو مقدار الاستوب الذي تنصح به 100 - 200-50- اقل 
> بارك الله فيك

 اهلا بك اخي علاء 
الستوب فوق هاي الشمعة التي ظهر عليها السهم في حال البيع (وتحت اللو للشراء) 
ويجب انتظار اغلاق شمعة فوق هذا المستوى او تجاوز المستوى بعدد جيد من النقاط للتأكد من الكسر 
لانه في حالات كثيرة يشكل مستوى مقاومة يرتد عنده السعر ليكمل للاسفل باتجاه الاشارة  
في حال كان الفريم ويكلي وكان الستوب كبير ولا يستحمله الحساب فالافضل الدخول 
بناء على كسر مستويات مقاومة (او دعم) مع ستوبات 50-100 نقطة واهداف كبيرة 
في المرفقات شارت النيوزلندي كمثال 
هاي الشمعة التي ظهر عندها السعر هو 0.8105 فالستوب يكون باغلاق شمعة دايلي اعلى  
من هذا المستوى او بتجاوزه مسافة جيدة من النقاط

----------


## khaled_S

> ان شاء الله اليوم او غدا يكون جاهز

   اشطه 
الخروج هيبقى امتى انشاء الله؟؟؟

----------


## farooq

> اشطه 
> الخروج هيبقى امتى انشاء الله؟؟؟

 اليورو كندي عنده مقاومة حاليا في حال كسرها فالمقاومة التالية تقريبا عند 1.5070 وهي الهدف ان شاء الله 
الدولار كندي عنده مقاومتين الاولى عند 1.0330 والثانية عند 1.0900 
اعتقد اننا حنشوف المقاومة التانية خلال الشهر القادم وانت وصبرك 
الاسترالي دولار عنده قاع مزدوج في الغالب اليوم يكسره والدعوم التالية 0.8310 و 0.8090 
اعتقد حيوصل للتاني ايضا  
حاليا سنخرج بربح معقول بما اننا ديمو  
اما لو كان حساب حقيقي فصراحة لا يمكن ان اخرج بهذه الارباح لاني اعتقد ان السعر حيكمل لعدة 
اسابيع في اتجاه الاشارات لذلك ساختار ملاحقة الاهداف والتعزيز من الربح مع كسر المستويات :Big Grin:

----------


## farooq

المؤشر مضافا اليه تنبيه صوتي في المرفقات

----------


## سمير صيام

> المؤشر مضافا اليه تنبيه صوتي في المرفقات

  ممتاز ياغالى  :Eh S(7):

----------


## wajdyss

جزاك الله كل خير 
وبانتظار مؤشر الاربع ساعات

----------


## farooq

فرصة بيع جديدة على اليورو استرالي

----------


## khaled_S

> المؤشر مضافا اليه تنبيه صوتي في المرفقات

    الف الف الف شكر

----------


## farooq

مشكورين اخواني على الردود والمتابعة

----------


## farooq

*بالنسبة لفرصة اليورو كندي ففيها ربح +750 نقطة*   * سنضع الهدف على مستويات 1.5000 ان شاء الله بربح اكثر من الف نقطة في هذه الفرصة*

----------


## Amer133

جزاك الله خير أخي فاروق
شكرا على عرضك للفرص لباقي العملات لأن بصراحة مش قادر ألحق كل العملات

----------


## Amer133

أخي الفاضل فاروق 
مارأيك بالاسترلي ين؟
 وكم نضع له ستوب؟
بارك الله فيك

----------


## khaled_S

> فرصة بيع جديدة على اليورو استرالي

 مش عارف يا اخ فاروق مفيش اشاره من المؤشر عندى
اكيد حضرتك بتستخدم نسخه محدثه 
على العموم انا دخلتها وربنا يوفق
بالنسبه للمؤشر هل هو مجانى ولا دى نسخه تجريبيه؟

----------


## farooq

> أخي الفاضل فاروق 
> مارأيك بالاسترلي ين؟
>  وكم نضع له ستوب؟
> بارك الله فيك

 اهلا بك اخي امير 
بالنسبة للاسترالي ين فليس من ضمن الازواج وهذه مشاركة سابقة بينت فيها الازواج    

> *بعد احصائية لاشارات المؤشر على فريم اليومي والاسبوعي كانت هذه الازواج هي الافضل  
> ومتوسط نسبة نجاح الاشارات كان 80% من مجموع الاشارات الكلي 
> الازواج  
> GBP/USD
> EUR/USD
> USD/CHF
> NZD/USD
> AUD/USD
> USD/CAD
> ...

 
بالنسبة لازواج الين بالذات ارجو انك تبعد عنها لان فيها اشارات خاطئة بشكل واضح خصوصا الدولار ين 
لذلك الازواج في الاعلى هي الانسب الآن 
بالنسبة للفرصة التي ارفقتها لو كانت على زوج ثاني فيكون الستوب ضرب معنا في الفرصة 
وبالنسبة لآلية وضع الستوب بدقة فوضحتها في المنتدى المجاور وسانقل المشاركة الى هنا ان شاء الله

----------


## farooq

> مش عارف يا اخ فاروق مفيش اشاره من المؤشر عندى
> اكيد حضرتك بتستخدم نسخه محدثه 
> على العموم انا دخلتها وربنا يوفق
> بالنسبه للمؤشر هل هو مجانى ولا دى نسخه تجريبيه؟

 لا ابدا  
النسخة هي نفسها 
الفرق بس في السيرفر  
جرب سيرفر شركة الباري وحتلاقي الاشارة موجودة  :Asvc:  
وبكل الاحوال لا مشكلة يعني وين ما ظهرت الاشارة على اي شركة ادخل عليها  
انا بحثت بعدة سيرفرات ولقيت اختلاف بسيط في الاشارات يعني اشارة او اتنين في كل عشرة 
والاختلاف لا مشكلة بالعكس تكسب فرص اكتر تدخل فيها 
والاختلاف في الاشارات ناتج عن الاختلاف في توقيت الافتتاح والاغلاق والهاي واللو وشكل الشموع 
الاختلاف حيكون نادر على شارت مثل الويكلي وكل ما صغرت الشارت حتلاقي الاختلاف بيزيد

----------


## farooq

> جزاك الله خير أخي فاروق
> شكرا على عرضك للفرص لباقي العملات لأن بصراحة مش قادر ألحق كل العملات

 حتى ما تشتت نفسك في كثرة الازواج 
فالاعتماد حاليا على ال9 ازواج في الاعلى فقط 
فريم الدايلي والويكلي

----------


## farooq

> بالنسبه للمؤشر هل هو مجانى ولا دى نسخه تجريبيه؟

 ما بعرف  :Big Grin:  
 لاني مش وحدي صاحب القرار وصراحة اللي ساعدني بالمؤشر غير موافق على طرحه مجانا بشكل كامل 
ولكن في الوقت الحالي مجانا  
و في المستقبل لو قررنا ان يصبح بمقابل مادي  
فساذكر ذلك قبل عدة اشهر 
اما حاليا فلا تفكر في الموضوع واعتبره مجانا

----------


## farooq

> وبالنسبة لآلية وضع الستوب بدقة فوضحتها في المنتدى المجاور وسانقل المشاركة الى هنا ان شاء الله

  ...................    

> اول نقطة وهو متى ظهر سهم البيع 
> فهنا في هذا المثال ظهر السهم عندما وصل السعر الى 0.8020 وظهر على الشمعة السابقة  
> الآن عند ظهور السهم فهو ثابت ولا داعي لان ننتظر ان تغلق الشمعة والدخول الآن بيع من مستوى 
> اغلاق الشمعة التي عليها السهم (الشمعة السابقة) 
> مستوى اغلاقها كان عند 0.8040 والسعر الحالي لحظة ظهور السهم هو 0.8020 اذا ندخل بيع من  
> اقرب سعر الى 0.8040 ممكن مثلا ان نضع اوردر عند 0.8030

----------


## farooq

.......................   

> الآن بالنسبة للستوب  
> لدينا الآن في مثال النيوزلندي الهاي للشمعة التي ظهر عليها السهم هو 0.8107 
> هذا المستوى يعتبر مستوى مقاومة لذلك لا نضع الستوب عليه مباشرة لانه قد يتفعل ثم تتجه الصفقة مجددا باتجاه الهدف 
> مثل الشارت الثاني في المرفقات وهي فرصة على الاسترالي دولار 
> لاحظ ان الهاي 0.8862 لاحظ ان السعر في الشمعتين التاليتين لامس هذا المستوى قبل ان يهبط هبوط قوي  
> لذلك لو وضعنا الستوب عند 0.8862 عند الهاي مباشرة فيكون تفعل الستوب قبل ان تتجه الصفقة للاهداف 
> لذلك وحتى لا نقع في مثل هذا الامر يكون الستوب في صفقة الاسترالي على الشكل التالي  
> - اما ان تغلق شمعة دايلي فوق مستوى 0.8862 لان الاغلاق يدل على الكسر وبالتالي الخروج بخسارة 
> عند اغلاق شمعة فوق هذا المستوى 
> ...

----------


## farooq

*الصفقات المفتوحة الى الآن 
يورو كندي شراء من مستويات 1.39 والصفقة محققة للآن +700 نقطة بعد ان وصل الربح +850 نقطة بالامس..
سنضع الهدف النهائي مستويات 1.5  
دولار كندي شراء من مستويات 0.9550 والصفقة محققة للآن +400 نقطة وسنضع الهدف النهائي عند 1.03  
استرالي دولار بيع من مستويات 0.9030 والصفقة محققة للآن +230 نقطة  
يورو استرالي بيع من مستويات 1.68 والصفقة محققة للآن +40 نقطة   
الثلاث اشارات الاولى على شارت الويكلي 
الاشارة الاخيرة على شارت الدايلي 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله*

----------


## Spacer5

ماشاء الله
ايه الحلاوة دى يا فاروق

----------


## farooq

> ماشاء الله
> ايه الحلاوة دى يا فاروق

 هلا بالغالي احمد  :Eh S(7):

----------


## farooq

> *الصفقات المفتوحة الى الآن 
> يورو كندي شراء من مستويات 1.39 والصفقة محققة للآن +700 نقطة بعد ان وصل الربح +850 نقطة بالامس..
> سنضع الهدف النهائي مستويات 1.5  
> دولار كندي شراء من مستويات 0.9550 والصفقة محققة للآن +400 نقطة وسنضع الهدف النهائي عند 1.03  
> استرالي دولار بيع من مستويات 0.9030 والصفقة محققة للآن +230 نقطة    يورو استرالي بيع من مستويات 1.68 والصفقة محققة للآن +40 نقطة   
> الثلاث اشارات الاولى على شارت الويكلي 
> الاشارة الاخيرة على شارت الدايلي 
> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله*

 اليورو استرالي الصفقة محققة +140 نقطة للآن ..سيكون الهدف النهائي 1.6400

----------


## wajdyss

جزاك الله كل خير أخ فاروق 
وبانتظار مؤشر الاربع ساعات

----------


## khaled_S

انتا فين يا فاروووووووق باشا

----------


## farooq

> انتا فين يا فاروووووووق باشا

 موجووووووووووود 
والتجربة مازالت مستمرة والموضوع مستمر  :Good:

----------


## farooq

اليورو استرالي ارتد الى الاعلى بقوة  
ساخرج من الصفقة على مستوى الدخول لان الاتجاه لهذا الزوج صاعد

----------


## khaled_S

> اليورو استرالي ارتد الى الاعلى بقوة   ساخرج من الصفقة على مستوى الدخول لان الاتجاه لهذا الزوج صاعد

   بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## farooq

ازواج الكندي تعاود التحليق عاليا  
اليورو كندي +970 نقطة مقتربا من الهدف 
الدولار كندي +570 مقتربا من الهدف 
اتوقع ان نرى الاهداف غدا ان شاء الله بعد الخبر الجميل على الكندي

----------


## khaled_S

> ازواج الكندي تعاود التحليق عاليا   اليورو كندي +970 نقطة مقتربا من الهدف  الدولار كندي +570 مقتربا من الهدف   اتوقع ان نرى الاهداف غدا ان شاء الله بعد الخبر الجميل على الكندي

  الصراحه المؤشر يثير الاعجاب
بالتوفيق

----------


## Fx Expert

عفواً المؤشر على اي فريم يستخدم ؟

----------


## khaled_S

> -المؤشر الحالي يصلح لفريمات الدايلي والويكلي والمونثلي ويوجد تباين في النتائج من زوج لاخر  
> -في الايام القادمة ساحاول التركيز على اصدار نسخة لفريمات صغيرة مثل الربع ساعة واحاول 
> اقلل من الاشارات الخاطئة للحصول على نتائج قوية

  

> عفواً المؤشر على اي فريم يستخدم ؟

   :Asvc:  :Asvc:  :Asvc:

----------


## Fx Expert

شكرا لك اخوي خالد

----------


## farooq

> عفواً المؤشر على اي فريم يستخدم ؟

 مشكور اخي خالد على الاجابة 
وهذه الازواج التي تصلح للمؤشر *
GBP/USD
EUR/USD
USD/CHF
NZD/USD
AUD/USD
USD/CAD
EUR/CAD
EUR/AUD
GBP/CHF*

----------


## farooq

*تحقق هدف اليورو كندي ووصل الى 1.5000 وزيادة وحقق اكثر من +1000 نقطة*

----------


## farooq

*الاسترالي دولار ساضع الوقف عند 0.8760 على ربح 250 نقطة*

----------


## farooq

تفعل الوقف للاسترالي دولار على +250 نقطة 
ليكون مجموع الصفقات الثلاث التي اغلقت ما يقارب ال +1300 نقطة

----------


## invest696

ربنا يوفقك يا اخ Farooqلو سمحت ازاي اركب المؤشر على برنامج AccuCharts  الخاص بشركة Fxsolارجو الافادة للمتابعة معاكم وشكرا

----------


## wajdyss

ما شاء الله 
ونحن بإنتظار مؤشر الاربع ساعات

----------


## farooq

> ربنا يوفقك يا اخ Farooqلو سمحت ازاي اركب المؤشر على برنامج AccuCharts  الخاص بشركة Fxsolارجو الافادة للمتابعة معاكم وشكرا

   للاسف اخي لا يمكنك ذلك فهو يعمل على برنامج الميتاتريدر

----------


## عمران حسن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله مؤشر ممتاز بس ياريت تعمل وحد للساعة و الاربعة ساعات قبل البيع حتى يتم تجربته

----------


## invest696

شكرا على ردك انا ممكن انزل الميتا تريدر من اي موقع وافتح حساب ديمو يا ريت لو سمحت تدلني كيفية اضافة المؤشر عليهوشكرا

----------


## invest696

> شكرا على ردك انا ممكن انزل الميتا تريدر من اي موقع وافتح حساب ديمو يا ريت لو سمحت تدلني كيفية اضافة المؤشر عليهوشكرا

 برجاء الافادة لو سمحتم عن كيفية ادخال المؤشر على ميتا تريدر 4
 وشكرا

----------


## farooq

> ما شاء الله 
> ونحن بإنتظار مؤشر الاربع ساعات

  المؤشر نفسه يعمل على الباوند دولار شارت الاربع ساعات بنسبة 65% اشارات صحيحة من مجموع الاشارات 
اما نسخة خاصة بنسبة اعلى تقارب ال80%  فللآن لا يوجد

----------


## farooq

> برجاء الافادة لو سمحتم عن كيفية ادخال المؤشر على ميتا تريدر 4
>  وشكرا

 
انا هنا اقوم بتجربته على سيرفر شركة الباري وتستطيع تحميل البرنامج من خلال موقعهم http://www.alpari-idc.com/en  
ثم ضع المؤشر في هذا المجلد
C:\Program Files\****Trader - Alpari UK\experts\indicators

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

بارك الله فيكم اخى فاروق و محسن

----------


## farooq

> بارك الله فيكم اخى فاروق و محسن

 بارك الله فيك اخي فيصل واهلا وسهلا بك

----------


## farooq

*مازالت لدينا الصفقة الاخيرة وهي صفقة الدولار كندي 
ساقوم بوضع ستوب عند 0.9950 على ربح ما يقارب 400 نقطة للمحافظة على الارباح 
والهدف يبقى كما هو عند 1.03 واذكر بان التجربة مازالت على الديمو*

----------


## farooq

*انظرو اين وصل اليورو كندي *

----------


## farooq

اخر 5 اشارات للمؤشر  
جميعها اشارات قوية وحققت ارباح باستثناء اشارة بيع على الباوند دولار صعد السعر بعدها ولكن سرعان ما ظهرت اشارة ثانية وعاود الزوج بالهبوط 
اتمنى ان يكون هناك من استفاد منها

----------


## farooq

هذه اخر نسخة للمؤشر لمن لا تتوافر لديه النسخة الجديدة 
النسخة طرحتها من شهرين وهي صالحة لاخر الشهر السادس 
في حال لم اتوصل الى تطوير للمؤشر الى ذلك الحين فساطرح المؤشر بدون تاريخ انتهاء صلاحية 
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## المدارج

جزاك الله خير

----------


## farooq

اشارة شراء على النيوزلندي

----------


## farooq

*صعد السعر وحققت الصفقة اكثر من +150 نقطة  
ارى الخروج الآن على +100 نقطة نظرا لوجود اشارات بيع على الويكلي والمونثلي تدل على وجود 
مستوى مقاومة*

----------


## saamm

الله يفتح عليك ابواب الرزق من كل مكان

----------


## Epic

جزاكم الله خيرا اخى  
وجارى التجربه

----------


## Dr_nono

اخي فاروق  قاربت فترة المؤشر علي الانتهاء مع نهاية الشهر فهل سيتم تجديده فترة اخري  تحياتي  :Eh S(7):

----------


## hit man

بانتظار النسخه الجديده يا استاذ فاروق :Hands:

----------


## المحرر الصحفي

الله يجزاك خير الجزاء اخي الكريم  على مساعدتك لاخوانك

----------


## braveheart

عفواً  بس سؤال  
هل هو يعيد تغير الاشارات؟
يعني طهر سهم شراء و اذا بعد شمعتين او 3  كسر القاع القديم و اكمل نزولاً  فهل سوف يختفي السهم القديم و يظهر على اللو الجديد؟؟؟ 
يرجى التوضيح 
تحياتي

----------


## Unknown

> عفواً بس سؤال  
> هل هو يعيد تغير الاشارات؟
> يعني طهر سهم شراء و اذا بعد شمعتين او 3 كسر القاع القديم و اكمل نزولاً فهل سوف يختفي السهم القديم و يظهر على اللو الجديد؟؟؟ 
> يرجى التوضيح 
> تحياتي

 حسب كلام صاحب المؤشر انة ولا بيختفي ولا بيغير مكانة ولا اي حاجة من الكلام دة كلة ودة هتلاقية مكتوب في اول مشاركة في الموضوع

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

اشكرك اخي على جهودك وجزاك الله خيراوجعله في ميزان حسناتك  ولكن هل تم تحديثه وفتح صلاحيته
دمت سالما

----------


## farooq

السلام عليكم 
النسخة الجديدة للمؤشر مفتوحة الصلاحية

----------


## Dr_nono

الف شكر اخي فاروق  جزاك الله كل خير تحياتي  :Eh S(7):

----------


## farooq

> اخي فاروق  قاربت فترة المؤشر علي الانتهاء مع نهاية الشهر فهل سيتم تجديده فترة اخري  تحياتي

 المؤشر في المشاركة السابقة 
تقبل ودي   

> بانتظار النسخه الجديده يا استاذ فاروق

 تم وضعها في المشاركة السابقة
شكرا لمروروك   

> الله يجزاك خير الجزاء اخي الكريم  على مساعدتك لاخوانك

 
هذا اقل من واجبنا
شاكر ومقدر مشاركتك ياغالي   

> عفواً  بس سؤال  
> هل هو يعيد تغير الاشارات؟
> يعني طهر سهم شراء و اذا بعد شمعتين او 3  كسر القاع القديم و اكمل نزولاً  فهل سوف يختفي السهم القديم و يظهر على اللو الجديد؟؟؟ 
> يرجى التوضيح 
> تحياتي

 لا يااخي الاشارة ثابتة لا تتحرك..
وشرحت الية ظهور الاشارة في مشاركة سابقة   

> حسب كلام صاحب المؤشر انة ولا بيختفي ولا بيغير مكانة ولا اي حاجة من الكلام دة كلة ودة هتلاقية مكتوب في اول مشاركة في الموضوع

 مشكور على الرد والتوضيح   

> اشكرك اخي على جهودك وجزاك الله خيراوجعله في ميزان حسناتك  ولكن هل تم تحديثه وفتح صلاحيته
> دمت سالما

 تم طرح المؤشر في مشاركة سابقة
تقبل ودي

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

اشكرك اخي وجزاك الله خيرا راجيا لك التوفيق

----------


## mahmoud123456

بارك الله اخي العزيز فاروق و رزقك من اوسع ابوابة :Hands:   تحياتي لك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## mhmoud_ali

السلام عليكم يا اخوانى...لو سمحت يا اخى الكريم فاروق ممكن اعرف كيفية تحديد الهدف و الستوب و الفريم الافضل و الازواج الجيدة...و لك جزيل شكرى

----------


## عبدالجبار

الله يجزاك خير اخي الكريم وبارك الله بك وعليك

----------


## سونه

بليز كل ماحملته   يطلع لي ملف برموز غريبه ماتحمل معاي شو اعمل

----------


## farooq

> السلام عليكم يا اخوانى...لو سمحت يا اخى الكريم فاروق ممكن اعرف كيفية تحديد الهدف و الستوب و الفريم الافضل و الازواج الجيدة...و لك جزيل شكرى

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جميع الامور التي طلبتها موجودة في المشاركات الاولى من الموضوع

----------


## farooq

> بليز كل ماحملته   يطلع لي ملف برموز غريبه ماتحمل معاي شو اعمل

 هل قمت بفك الضغط عن طريق برنامج لفك الضغط كبرنامج WinRAR؟ 
يجب ان تضغطي على عبارة Extract to وليس على الملف مباشرة عند فك الضغط

----------


## ناشيء الفوركس

شكرا وجاري التجربة

----------


## فدائي14

السلا معليكم أخ فاروق حاولت أفتحه ونفس المشكلة أرجو المساعدة  :Hands:

----------


## brunovedder

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## جلال العراقي

اخی الکریم الموشر
مايطلع عندي 
ممكن النسخه الاحدث
تحياتي

----------


## الغلبان

أخي فاروق ... جزاك الله خير على هذا المجهود الطيب الذي امتد لثلاث سنوات .. ما شاء الله   بصراح مؤشر طيب وإن شاء الله يستفيد الجميع منه .. أنا جربته اليوم على فريم الدقيقة وكانت نتائج ممتازة كما هو المرفق ..    طلب صغير: هل يمكن إضافة منبه صوتي لحظة ظهور السهم ؟؟    مع خالص الشكر والتقدير  :Eh S(7):

----------


## الانيق456

[quote=الغلبان;1852385]أخي فاروق ... جزاك الله خير على هذا المجهود الطيب الذي امتد لثلاث سنوات .. ما شاء الله   بصراح مؤشر طيب وإن شاء الله يستفيد الجميع منه .. أنا جربته اليوم على فريم الدقيقة وكانت نتائج ممتازة كما هو المرفق ..    طلب صغير: هل يمكن إضافة منبه صوتي لحظة ظهور السهم ؟؟  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  اخي الغلبان حاولت ان تظهر اشارات البيع او الشراء ولكن يظهر ان المؤشر منتهي الصلاحيه  ممكن لو تكرمت ارفاق المؤشر مرة اخرى  جزاك الله خير

----------


## الغلبان

[quote=الانيق456;1852393] 

> أخي فاروق ... جزاك الله خير على هذا المجهود الطيب الذي امتد لثلاث سنوات .. ما شاء الله   بصراح مؤشر طيب وإن شاء الله يستفيد الجميع منه .. أنا جربته اليوم على فريم الدقيقة وكانت نتائج ممتازة كما هو المرفق ..    طلب صغير: هل يمكن إضافة منبه صوتي لحظة ظهور السهم ؟؟  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  اخي الغلبان حاولت ان تظهر اشارات البيع او الشراء ولكن يظهر ان المؤشر منتهي الصلاحيه  ممكن لو تكرمت ارفاق المؤشر مرة اخرى  جزاك الله خير

 تفضل أخي الكريم ..  
هذه النسخة التي استخدمها  https://forum.arabictrader.com/705243-106-post.html

----------


## mouheb

[QUOTE=الغلبان;1852426] 

> تفضل أخي الكريم ..  
> هذه النسخة التي استخدمها  https://forum.arabictrader.com/705243-106-post.html

 مشكور يا غالي
ما هو احسن فريم

----------


## عبدالله العرجي

السلام عليكم  :No3:

----------


## الغلبان

أخي فاروق .. 
المؤشر كان شغال تمام ولكن حاليا يعطي اسهم بالمئات وعلى الفاضي وكلها بيع ....  
هل من حل .. لأني لغيت البرنامج واعدت تنصيبه ولكن نفس المشكلة

----------


## deadsoul

*treated 
enjoy*

----------

